

The Trouble with Bools - ScottWRobinson
http://blog.gatunka.com/2015/06/15/the-trouble-with-bools-part-1/

======
buserror
I do prefer the bitfield approach myself, and a generic interface like ...,
uint16_t flags /* See enum XXX */)

